# Suche 12*150mm Achse fuer Pudel DH BMA



## michar (22. Juli 2009)

Hab irgendwie bisschen pech in letzter zeit..dachte erst das das gewinde im ausfallende der bösewicht ist..das waer ja einfach mim helicoil zu repaireren gewesen! leider musste ich feststellen das das eigentliche problem das gewinde der achse ist..das ist hin! Da bei Alutech immoment urlaub ist versuch ichs mal vorsichtig hier..vllt hat ja jemand noch was auf ersatz...
Es handel sich um die achse mit dem ,,groben,, gewinde fuers ausfallende und auf der anderen seite die mutter..12*150mm


----------



## michar (26. Juli 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen ob die achse in die bma passt bzw ins ausfallende? im katalog ist die mal auf nem vorfuehrpudel montiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

